# Need advice on removing screen print from nylon jacket



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm filling an order for some lined jackets, the outer shell is nylon and I was using goof proof from transfer express, I had horrible results!! First off, it was a real challenge to get the jacket in the press without mashing the zippers, then the sleeve was in the press so I put something under the jacket to raise the material up that I was printing on. Even with that the transfer didn't come completely off on the jacket, and what did come off looks smudged. It's a two color print, heart size. Help PLease??????
Thanks, 
JEnn


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't believe goof proof is meant for nylon.there is a solvent that comes by the gallon that is meant for removing plastisol from aparrel. onestopinc.com sells it by the name triple blend.
Marie


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Transfers have to be specially formulated to adhere to Nylon.


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you soo much for this!!! I will definately look at that site and see what they have. 
This was completely my fault!!!! 
(please don't tell my husband I said that, lol.)


----------



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

I did a nylon lined jacket for a local softball team and had to use the cadprintz from t express. I have also used stahls gorilla grip too. Both worked great.

Good Luck,
Michael


----------

